
Mathematical “urban legends” - franciscop
https://mathoverflow.net/questions/53122/mathematical-urban-legends
======
daly
re: starting simple and jumping complex... I took a course from Taylor Booth
at UConn. He wrote a book on Automata Theory. On the first day of class, after
5 minutes, he said "I'm tired of teaching the easy parts... Let's start with
Chapter 7 where it gets interesting"...

